# my 1st grow! purple kush & big bud



## Ruffy (Apr 18, 2011)

well this is my first grow. everyone pull up chairs and its a b.y.o.p. i get to taste whats going around the room. also mention what your smokin. enjoy
  2 p.k clones are under way, 2 weeks old. big bud in water now should be cracked and in soil in a day or so.ill post pics every week or 2,; till:afroweed::joint: there is something to show:ccc:


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 18, 2011)

this is the p.k from clone. 2 weeks old. under a 90watt cheesy   ufo led light. but its working. good growth. very solid/ strong ,thick purple stems & stalk. the 1 pic the leaves look kinda yellow.?? now i had 50deg temps for the first week. to cold here. now temps are @ 78degs and things are looking way better. so hopefully this is old and not from the nuts i put in 2 days ago.  i also transplanted to 3 gallon pots with a mix im going to try.


----------



## Locked (Apr 18, 2011)

Green mojo Ruffy....I will Put my Habitrail over here in the corner.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in... Look a little over/under watered droopy leaves might cause for concern... IDK JMO


----------



## load3dic3 (Apr 18, 2011)

I to will give you green mojo!! :hubba: happy growing and stay safe!!

:48:


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 18, 2011)

they wont be now, i hope. i transplanted and regular water, water again then more grow juice


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 21, 2011)

update time (pics tomorrow) all leaves are stiff and straight now, looking real bushy  in 3rd week. ive been lst? i think its called. holding back  the branches with pipe cleaners. very kool how mj grows and looks for light, what a beautiful thing to grow!! and 3-5 big bud seeds cracked after 4 days of poor colder germination i cupped all 5 and slid them in the room i need proper heat and a bit of warm glow. c u next time


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 21, 2011)

Correct Ruffy, bending over the stem or branches like that is called lst. low stress training. there is also hst. high stress training which are things like actually topping the plant. I cant wait to see the size of the BB nugs! mojo mate


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Green mojo Ruffy....I will Put my Habitrail over here in the corner.



ah hahaha that brightened my morning.... habitrail... ah hahah


----------



## Roddy (Apr 22, 2011)

Looked at your soil, what is this?? It looks to be lacking in perlite.


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 22, 2011)

subbed.

smoking: cheese & northern lights x purple urkle


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 23, 2011)

:watchplant:


BigBud was my first grow as well..said was easy for first timmers...Big Buds But Didnt care for the Low THC level...take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 30, 2011)

well this is a long process but the veg time should produce lots. i had a hp come in they for got send ballast, and the tube came cracked. so im waiting for the swap out a shipment of ballast. ill grow for 2 more weeks then flower.
 as for my seeds, its been to cold so i failed a few beans and most popped and are in dirt. 3 big bud, 3 white widow max, shiva. all a week old. slowly but shurley!! make sure u have everything b4 you start ot it can be drawn out lol


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2011)

Checking in Ruffy. Best wishes on your first grow.


----------



## Ruffy (May 15, 2011)

from seed april 26 they broke ground, germ in wet paper towel in baggy @ 80 degs in a dome. been under a t5 till now. 3 big bud, 3 white widow max 1 shiva, 1 super silver haze


----------



## bho_expertz (May 15, 2011)

Have smoked SuperSilverHaze from a friend and it is good stuff ... I think it takes a little to be ready, but great smoke.

They look great.


----------



## Ruffy (May 17, 2011)

finally got the stuff i needed for this to frikin work! 250 hps, mh on now. get your stuff b4 you go to grow ,lol :tokie:  p.k is 6 weeks old and ready to grow (on right), all the others are from bean, left side to right side in pics.. top left down. white widow, 3 big buds, lettuce & peppers, silver haze (top right),  shiva, white widow. 
they are kinda shocked from the light switch and heat. and i re arranged the room.  now i wait for  sexing to happin. 
the p.k had nitro def. i bit back that is what you see there.


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2011)

The babies are coming along nicely. Look very nice.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 19, 2011)

Nice and green!  I've got 2 SSH going right now. Not nearly as old as yours yet.


----------



## Ruffy (May 20, 2011)

a week (5days) after i put the 250 watt mh up.
6.5 ph, 77 degs, 24 hrs light on


----------



## Ruffy (May 27, 2011)

5 weeks old, finally sexd
out of 8 beans different breeders, reg beans
2-3 white widow males
3-3 big bud fem
1-1 super silver haze fem
1-1 shiva fem
i found they out grew there 6" pots after 3 weeks. sprayed seaweed every 4 days till week 4 then started feeding.
small amounts, didnt work so i went right to full strength food. that worked. they are 1' -1'.5" high. ready to go out side.
i got male pods after 4 weeks, on first male. pod opend after 3 days. (it was moved) trying to collect pollin.


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 9, 2011)

well i put all 9 of my plants out, 7 from seed. shiva, silver super haze, 3 white widow, 2 big bud. out of 8 seeds i got 1 male. im gettin pollin from him. and have cloned 7 more.:giggle: 
 the ground was 1-2 ft deep of old forest floor, very hard to break threw. then under that was 2 ft of soft sand, then clay. so my wholes are about 3 feet down by 1-2 ft across small i know but the mix was decent & lots of sun.
i put them in the whole last night, they were a little shocked, 45 min drive then a half hr boat ride. by 7 am the were brighter, stiff like....., lovin the sun & fresh air!!! unreall. they didnt look that good in my home ,lol.
here some pcs and i hope the whole size will produce. ill post baack in a few months


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 10, 2011)

wow I luv that place! ! !


----------



## Sparda (Aug 11, 2011)

What a great view, will be good when you're finished and get to just sit there and take that first hit while looking at that view! Good luck Ruffy.


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful, did you get to see the bear or the wolf that left those tracks??


----------



## nvthis (Aug 11, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> i put them in the whole last night, they were a little shocked, 45 min drive then a half hr boat ride.


 
Swingin' it out like the Great Canadian hero Browndirt himself!!.. :hubba: 

Gotta give it up to our northern brothers, sleepin' with the bears and the wolves, and shaving with buck knives lol.. Hope ya brought a fishin' rod.. 

Nice gig bro..


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57052
this is the changed journal from indoor to follow them outside.
nvthis, i always take my fishing rod and if i catch more than the bugs ill post pics of them also. then my motor boat engine broke while coming out of the bush.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, great place! Looks very remote which are the places I like. Enjoy the scenery - :hubba:


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks all. ill keep them coming but the journal has changed to "outdoors"
sunwolf. no i havent seen 1 animal yet.. well a rabbit ran into my foot while i walked the same path in both directions.
ive seem alot of bears in b.c and 1 wolf a few months ago


----------



## Sol (Sep 13, 2011)

:icon_smile: Made in Canada -gotta love this place!


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 14, 2011)

Solanero said:
			
		

> :icon_smile: Made in Canada -gotta love this place!


 
All my seeds are Canadian -- I love Canada, but they won't let me in -- Perhaps oneday I'll get a passport. 

I almost went to Canada during the Vietnam War, but I went instead -- got shot....


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 14, 2011)

nelson b.c is were all the draft dodgers went to. nelson is a well known pot smokin hippy town


----------



## Sol (Sep 14, 2011)

Really ,..cool. Did'nt know that. B.C. is the one place i will move to, if and when i leave here.


----------



## Sol (Oct 5, 2011)

Lookin pretty green:cool2:   I thought about giving Shiva a whirl , i'll hafta keep an eye on yours to see what shes' like. Green mojo on ya


----------



## getnasty (Oct 5, 2011)

Can I live where you planted those and take care of the ladies for you, pretty please?  Such gorgeous scenery! I hope those plants get 16ft tall! Haha


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 5, 2011)

Mmmmm...Purple Kush...
Mmmmm...Canada...
Mmmmm I think it goes without saying that I'm in.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey Ruffy im with the rest here green with envy about living somewhere as beautiful as that.
1st pic did have me thinking 'where is burt reynolds in his canoe' Deliverance thingy.
Lol
And pic #9 im sure thats a velociraptors foot print.
Pmsl
T4


----------



## Sol (Dec 28, 2011)

so how is the PK? I just finished some:bong:  Very nice, hope yours turns out as well.  Thats the thickest stem for the plant size i've seen in awhile


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 28, 2011)

i put all my pk out side last yr. then we got so much rain they were a small but colorful. no real thc count.
first plant is my white widow max, second is my purple kush


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 17, 2012)

Very pretty! I love it when the leaves start to turn purple and all sorts of other crazy colours! green mojo!

 I'm a Canadian also, from the west coast! Good old BC!


----------

